# Lake Sakakawea Ice Fishing Outing



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I found time to finally get up to Sakakawea for the day, and thanks dblkluk for the scouted location. Madison, Deltaboy and I fished with 4 of the Minot boys and we pulled up around 50-60 walleyes/sauger (guessing). We fished all day but got most of them in the late morning. We fished between 22-40' of water and caught them on all types of jigging spoons, jigs and genz worms tipped with minnows.

Highlights of the day was an 18" tagged walleye:

[siteimg]3276[/siteimg]

Deltaboy got the largest fish, a 25.5" walleye (released).

[siteimg]3277[/siteimg]

And deltaboy also sporting the smallest fish of the day.

[siteimg]3278[/siteimg]

Nothing better than fishing ND in January, outside all day in just a sweatshirt without gloves. An absolute beautiful day to be on the ice.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Headed back down today and ended up catching a three man limit and releasing as many smaller ones. Most fish were between 15-19" Except for the Catfish :wink: 
Every fish came out of 35-40 feet. Jigging was the ticket today, as the tip-ups were unusually slow.


----------



## hardwaterdriller (Jan 9, 2006)

It was a good weekend. Couldn't have asked for better weather. We will have to do this again. :beer:


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

DB, what happened to the whiskers? You don't look old enough to drive. :lol:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I started the beard the day after my wedding and it lasted till the first part of Dec. I do look younger, but that's what the wife likes...

I hope to have another day like that again this year.

Good times!


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

DeltaBoy said:


> I do look younger, but that's what the wife likes...
> 
> Like i tell my wife. I can't keep my youth, but i can keep my immaturity.


----------

